# Training Music



## nsmedicman (1 Nov 2005)

What music do you have in your CD/MP3 player when you train? Right now, I have "Signal Hill -- Live At the Lower Deck 2". Anyone from the Rock or regular patrons of the Lwer Deck in Halifax will now who I am referring to.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Nov 2005)

I just threw in the newest Greenday Album, and before that it was Tool "Lateralus"


----------



## FITSUMO (1 Nov 2005)

for hitting the weights or short runs, it is a mix of heavy/speed metal, ie metallica, skinlab, hatebreed, ministry, pantera, prong, NOFX etc.......

for long runs( 15+k) I have a mix of dancehall and  roots reggae, blues and classical and a bit of east coast stuff thrown in.

My music taste will vary with mood, but when I hit the weights its all about intensity, long runs its about rhythm


----------



## BSmith12 (1 Nov 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> My music taste will vary with mood, but when I hit the weights its all about intensity, long runs its about rhythm


I have the same idea.
Heavy metal and rock for weight training, and alternative rock for running.
Instrumental rock is good for anything, but it's hard to find good instrumental songs.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Nov 2005)

Alternative/Rock and some Rap.

Right now in my MP3 Player I got Fall Out Boy, Kanye West, Linkin Park, Seether, Korn, Outkast, My Chemical Romance,  etc


----------



## Sc011y (1 Nov 2005)

Its all about the Rammstein.  Gets me like this:   :threat:


----------



## Black Watch (1 Nov 2005)

metal all the way!


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> metal all the way!


Agreed!


			
				Sc011y said:
			
		

> Its all about the Rammstein.   Gets me like this:     :threat:


I'm more into 'Lamb of God' than anything else I listen to.
Listen to _'One Gun_', _'Ashes of the Wake_', and '_Remorse is for the Dead_'.
:soldier:


----------



## ThatsLife (5 Nov 2005)

For running:

Slayer - Tormentor

Metallica - The Four Horsemen

Metallica - Orion

Sum 41 - Grab the devil by the horns and f*** him up the ass

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Other side /  Can't Stop



I don't really have any weight-lifting music


----------



## Britney Spears (5 Nov 2005)

_Afghanistan, A Military History from Alexander the Great to the Fall of the Taliban_ - Stephen Tanner

Train your mind at the same time.


----------



## Canuckx5 (5 Nov 2005)

Eazy-E - Any Last Wordz
Eazy-E - Boyz 'n tha Hood

Dr. Dre - The Next Episode
Dr. Dre - Deeez Nuuuts

Some Sum 41, Jurassic 5, Snoop Dogg and White Stripes as well.


----------



## Springroll (5 Nov 2005)

I like to listen to Prodigy on my runs
for general training I like Classic Rock


----------



## Armymedic (5 Nov 2005)

Canadian music all the way, baby..

Nickelback, Treble Charger, Kazzer, Great Big Sea, BNL, etc

I also use Linkin Park for lifting, but any good rock tunes will do. Just needs to have a good beat to it.


----------



## Springroll (5 Nov 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Canadian music all the way, baby..
> 
> Nickelback, Treble Charger, Kazzer, Great Big Sea, BNL, etc
> 
> I also use Linkin Park for lifting, but any good rock tunes will do. Just needs to have a good beat to it.



Have you heard the new Nickelback cd? I love it!!


----------



## Sappo (5 Nov 2005)

Running - I know some of you will hate it simply because its american, but I go with Ranger running cadences... most of them are long enough at 15-20 minutes, and are in the same beat for most.. so you can simply play 2-3 back to back and never lose step. I am not exactly sure the pace most of the rangers run at, but I found the pace with the cadences I have put me running around 7min/miles. Take that as you like.

I found it really good for keeping me going, just keep your feet moving in time with the soldiers on the music, and you'll be pushing hard.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Nov 2005)

Lamb of God, Trivium and Shadows Fall.

When training for MM 04, I listened to Slipknot's   _The Subliminal Verses_.   I learned to keep my race pace off Jordinsons drumming.

 >


----------



## Black Watch (6 Nov 2005)

Sappo said:
			
		

> Running - I know some of you will hate it simply because its american, but I go with Ranger running cadences... most of them are long enough at 15-20 minutes, and are in the same beat for most.. so you can simply play 2-3 back to back and never lose step. I am not exactly sure the pace most of the rangers run at, but I found the pace with the cadences I have put me running around 7min/miles. Take that as you like.
> 
> I found it really good for keeping me going, just keep your feet moving in time with the soldiers on the music, and you'll be pushing hard.


that's good too. I wander we dont do the same thing during pt


----------



## Hansol (10 Nov 2005)

iron maiden, baby! 

Good idea on the cadences though. might try it. Where do you download em from? Cheers -Cameron


----------



## TN2IC (14 Nov 2005)

Sc011y said:
			
		

> Its all about the Rammstein.   Gets me like this:     :threat:




Hahaahaha.. yes... Rammstein gets me going for working out. I enjoy my reps with Till singing. Too bad only a hand ful of us understand him...lol


----------



## midgetcop (14 Nov 2005)

G 'n' R, baby! 

Led Zeppelin, definitely. 

Or any kind of rock, as long as it has a good rhythm, and a hard, driving beat. 

Oh yeah, and can't forget "Eye Of The Tiger".

 ;D


----------



## Pearson87 (14 Nov 2005)

Linkin Park, Disturbed, Killswitch Engaged, Mudvayne, Soil, Korn, Slipknot, Rammstein, Seven Dust... I could go on and on, but you guys have summed it up when it comes to lifting, intensity is all that matters. Whatever puts you in that cold dark place.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Nov 2005)

Sappo said:
			
		

> Running - I know some of you will hate it simply because its american, but I go with Ranger running cadences... most of them are long enough at 15-20 minutes, and are in the same beat for most.. so you can simply play 2-3 back to back and never lose step. I am not exactly sure the pace most of the rangers run at, but I found the pace with the cadences I have put me running around 7min/miles. Take that as you like.
> 
> I found it really good for keeping me going, just keep your feet moving in time with the soldiers on the music, and you'll be pushing hard.



I wanna be an Airborne Ranger.. I wanna live a life of danger..   ;D


----------



## Weiner (14 Nov 2005)

I'm going to have to say Sum 41 is the way to go for me.  Lots of good constant beats to keep the pace, however some real metal (Iron Maiden style) usually will do the trick as well.  I'll agree with armymedic that Canadian is usually a sure fire way to get going, but more in the style of Billy Talent, Sum 41 and some of the Simple Plan stuff (although they are moving more toward sleeping music now).

Also getting the honours of good training music are: Nofx, SNFU, Rise Against, Pennywise and Blink 182


----------



## FITSUMO (14 Dec 2005)

right now, for training and easy listening I have a nice  medley of acid drinkers, slayer, metallica, carcariass, skinlab, primer 55, coal chamber, lamb of god, dry kill logic and hatebreed.  Bone snapping metal that whips me up, and when its done I have to pick my teeth off the floor ;D


----------



## armyrules (15 Dec 2005)

I usually hit the metal when doing weights and stuff with a good beat for running.


----------



## Kendrick (15 Dec 2005)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## LordVagabond (15 Dec 2005)

I usually have two playlists on my PDA (which doubles as my MP3 player)

I have a "Cardio set" which is energetic but steady beat trance and techno, stuff like Darude or Rank 1 or such. Basically, while I don't really need it, it helps with getting into a rhythm.

I also have a "Power set" which is what I use to psych up for weights. Usually contains Rob Zombie, Scooter, Bang!, and heavy, fast, hard stuff to get my juices flowin and my body pumped up ;D

If you REALLY want, I can do a winamp copy of my playlists and post them


----------



## SoF (15 Dec 2005)

Enter Sandman, the greatest workout song and I never get sick of it.


----------



## polo (15 Dec 2005)

Definately ska, rock, metal and punk!


----------



## Haggis (15 Dec 2005)

ZZ-Top in the weight room.

For a good ruck tune, try "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida" by Iron Butterfly.  17:05 of solid 70's rock cadence.


----------

